# Bomba dalla Premier: il Kun Aguero è sul mercato!



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2017)

Bomba dalla Premier League: Peppe Guardiola ha messo in vendita Kun Aguero. In Spagna ne sono sicuri. Su di lui c'è forte il Chelsea... ma occhio alle "surprise"... 

Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Premier League: Peppe Guardiola ha messo in vendita Kun Aguero. Su di lui c'è forte il Chelsea... ma occhio alle "surprise"...
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Ops


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

Peppe Guardiola è parente di Peppe Fetish?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (17 Luglio 2017)

No vi prego, ditemi che è una bufala altrimenti muoio


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Premier League: Peppe Guardiola ha messo in vendita Kun Aguero. In Spagna ne sono sicuri. Su di lui c'è forte il Chelsea... ma occhio alle "surprise"...
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Ti prego non farmici credere...


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

sarebbe perfetto per noi per caratteristiche... se lo accompagniamo a Kalinic poi...


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Credo sia assolutissimamentr impossibile. L'unico con cui potrebbero sostituirlo del suo livello è Suarez. Uno come Aguero al Milan mi farebbe andare in coma per diversi giorni


----------



## kipstar (17 Luglio 2017)

eh si ... vabbè ... e dopo ? 

non arriva eh ... ma se arriva .... se arriva!


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Se arriva penso che finirò in galera con l'accusa di atti osceni in luogo pubblico.


----------



## Eziomare (17 Luglio 2017)

Pare ci sia il Chelsea su di lui...


----------



## Pit96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Credo che ci dovremo muovere velocemente sul mercato per la punta. Se Aguero non va né al Chelsea né al Milan avremo un'avversaria in più per le punte.

Per curiosità, come sta fisicamente Aguero con infortuni?


----------



## Tell93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Credo che ci dovremo muovere velocemente sul mercato per la punta. Se Aguero non va né al Chelsea né al Milan avremo un'avversaria in più per le punte.
> 
> Per curiosità, come sta fisicamente Aguero con infortuni?



Non lo so ma lo prenderei anche se avesse solo una gamba


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Luglio 2017)

Non arriverà mai
Ma potrebbe liberare eventualmente l'attaccante di qualche big chiuso dal suo arrivo
ma per noi mi sento di escluderlo al 100%


----------



## Mic (17 Luglio 2017)

L'unico per il quale sarei pronto a rinunciare al gallo...


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Premier League: Peppe Guardiola ha messo in vendita Kun Aguero. In Spagna ne sono sicuri. Su di lui c'è forte il Chelsea... ma occhio alle "surprise"...
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Perfetto, così si libera D. Costa


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perfetto, così si libera D. Costa



Diego Costa ha fatto un video con la maglia dell'Atletico addosso. Lo possiamo eliminare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe troppo , uno che segna anche di schiena nell unico pallone che gli arriva .

Un sogno , il più forte di tutti .

Roba da altri tempi , roba da correre nudi per strada .... non ci voglio credere .


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Diego Costa ha fatto un video con la maglia dell'Atletico addosso. Lo possiamo eliminare.



Vediamo, anche se farsi una foto in una festa con la maglia di un'altra squadra non mi pare una cosa così particolare. Kongdobia fa i video e li posta con le maglie di tutte le squadre inglesi 

Di sicuro c'è solo una cosa: Mendes ci deve un favore


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2017)

E se finisse al al Real liberando Benzema?
Comunque Pep ha un caratteraccio...


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Lo prende il Suning.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lo prende il Suning.


Come panchina di Messi, chiaramente.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lo prende il Suning.



cosa sarebbe con Icardi...

comunque se è in vendita "abbiamo il dovere morale di provarci"


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Chelsea per prenderlo dovrebbe sganciare 100M, se non li ha spesi per Lukaku che ha 5 anni (fossero pochi) in meno, figuriamoci... ma chissà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Kun è uno dei pochi attaccanti che 80 milioni sarebbero " giusti " non gli 80 di Belotti .

Aguero arriva da anni con 20/25 gol , esperienza internazionale tiro tecnica TUTTO .

Farei follie per lui ( paragonabile solo a SON + KANE che amo )


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come panchina di Messi, chiaramente.



Certo, quello intendevo !


----------



## Eziomare (17 Luglio 2017)

Forte, fortissimo, ma personalmemte non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, mi sta pure pesantemente sui co*****i.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2017)

Credo sia uno degli attaccanti più completi al mondo, chi lo prende fa un colpo pazzesco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Kun sarebbe il colpo perfetto sia tecnicamente che mediaticamente e per gli sponsor..

non voglio nemmeno illudermi che poi ci resto male..

Dico solo che sarebbe il top del top del top...

Aguero vale 3 volte Dybala raga...


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Però ora che ci penso il City vuole Sanchez e ha già GJ33... no dai basta con le pippe mentali


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Mirabelli dove sei? Questo sì che sarebbe un colpo perfetto.


----------

